# Trout super bait



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

whats the best bait to be successful catching these trout thanks 

:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Powerbaits are pretty good . Never went with out it.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

My favorite lure is the Super Duper and favorite bait has got to be powerbait.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Berkley Powerbait. Now I can't confirm this, but I've heard plenty of veteran trouters telling me that the stocked trout are fed these pellets when they're at the farm. Hence, if they see nuggets or pellets, they fight to get to it. Also why it's hard to catch and release these things on Powerbait. They swallow it as fast as they can.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Trout in DE are put and take trout and no C&R and being hatchery trout they are indeed fed pellet type food. I used powerbait on these fish and it was a good bite always...

But I do recall a day with pockets full of dog food for chum  J/K


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*My Best..............*

Trout Lure Is A 1/16 Gold Kastmaster W/ Yellow Dressing Or A Frog Color Super Dupper.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

My favorite lure is a phobe spoon. It outfishes the castmaster everytime. powerbait is second and minnows run third.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

I've always liked throwing the 1/24oz black spinner...and if the water is stained, brighten it up with another color. (This was mostly in streams though).


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

gwaud said:


> My favorite lure is a phobe spoon. It outfishes the castmaster everytime. powerbait is second and minnows run third.


 I didn't know that anyone rememberd the old Acme Phoebe Spoon ! I got my first one in 1965 . I bought it with money saved from my paper route . That lure caught too many fish to remember ! It is a proven fish slayer !


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sweet corn be the bait of champions for stocked trout. Fish a two dropper rig with the top hook up as high as you can to keep it off the bottom. Corn is cheap, last's well, stays on the hook well, looks like pellets etc. At least that's what the stocked trout at Dorey park tell me:fishing:


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks For The Info I Will Try A Few And See What Works Best


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Sweet corn be the bait of champions for stocked trout. Fish a two dropper rig with the top hook up as high as you can to keep it off the bottom. Corn is cheap, last's well, stays on the hook well, looks like pellets etc. At least that's what the stocked trout at Dorey park tell me:fishing:


 Buy some stock in DELMONTE ! Corn will catch anything that swims . When I was a young lad , an old man showed me how to chum for winter flounder with corn . I'm sure henggstthomas will chime in regarding corn . We were discussing it the other day . They still make the old "Virginia Style" snelled hooks with a "Corn Bead" on the leader . I've gone to various farm ponds in Monkey , Prince Georges and Frederick Counties and thrown handfulls of corn in the water . In very short order all kinds of fish come to party !


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

if i really want to just nail them, cant beat powerbait. if i wanna have some fun and loose about my lure every 3rd cast in these tiny creeks, all about the classic rooster tail.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I heard that trout can die from corn because they cant digest it..It does work but powerbait is better IMO


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

can't speak for these Yankee trout, but back home on whitetop laurel and the south fork of the holston, you could not beat a nymph on a fly rod or a mealworm... cheaper than a red wiggler, stayed on the hook better, and more strikes.

Powerbait is for industrialists.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Powerbait with a 14 snell, rooster tail, & a superdooper. catch fish all day long


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Native or Natural trout are a different species . I like black roostertail for these .


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I miss trout fishing back home

http://members.cox.net/vaboating/pics/wtl_Nov_01/bridgepan2_860.jpg


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*corn and rostertails*

I've always heard they can't digest the corn too ... We can't why should they be able too ... just look in the toilet the next time ... if your chumming with it your killing all your future catches ....

I always loved the bubblebee colored roostertail ... yellow and black ....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, I'll have to agree on the corn issue. I've seen guys throw a handful of corn in at Isaac Walton pond and then get chewed out by the locals. I've also caught trout that had bellies full of undigested corn. The problem for the trout is that the corn goes in, but is too big to come out the back end. Stops them up completely until they die of their constipation.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Alot of folks you corn as it is a very cheap bait that everyone can get and is very cheap.I have never said anything to those around me even if they were "chumming" because these fish wont be here that long anyways...Ever seen a trout area in DE on Opening day? Take a video on that day and you could win big bucks on Americas Funniest !


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Caught STOCKED trout on all kinds of baits. If yu are fishing a stream or river then yur bait will be different than say a lake. Just like fishing for wild trout compared to put and take trout on a western or n.y lake or stream..................
If you are fishin for STOCKED trout in a lake or pond yu can't beat the Power Bait fished on a very small gold hook rolled in a ball tie a hook on the end of line add a couple splits then tie dropper loop above splits add another hook 2 baits floating above debri in water I use 3 rods 2 hooks on each 2 power baits on each ect.... When trout fishing from my boat I usually troll with small spinners or drift with night crawlers, or a wooly booger. Don't trout fish anymore gets in the way of catching slabs.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Power bait for the stocked trout is the best. Either the nuggets, or the orange/pink smaller egg type bait.

Caught plenty last year on these baits, and went out last Sat and brought in my limit too. I took off tomorrow to fish, it'll be kinda chilly, but now that they are stocked, I am going!


----------



## striper0 (May 21, 2001)

*wee craw*

ummm.....Rebel wee crawdad, brown back, orange belly. In a stream, throw it upstream and retrieve it a bit faster than the current. In a pond split shot up the line, slow roll it for a nice wiggle. Absolutely murderous.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Right after they shed !


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I use both*

When at the put and take lakes, I will soak the powerbait. use the stuff that looks like Peanutbutter and make your own balls rather than the ones that look like marshmellows. They work better. Go with orange/pink.. or so i have been told. 

While soaking powerbait, im tossing roostertails and phoebe, until i see what color/size is working.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep, 'peanutbutter' paste worked well today for me. Went to Bowie and had my limit within an hour and a half. And lost a few too!

One I lost to a Heron...I had just brought a fish in, then my other rod was bangin. I put my rod and fish down, next thing I know I hear my rod dragging. 

Turned around, fish and heron both gone! At least he left me my rod.


----------

